# Awesome New Magnum Guaranteed to Drop Whitetail Instantly!!!



## hayseed_theology (Oct 22, 2010)

Check it out:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/825_magnum.htm


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 22, 2010)

Do they come in single action?


----------



## jhamilt (Oct 22, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## magoo (Oct 23, 2010)

How many peoples do it take to fire the cannon?


----------



## JWarren (Oct 23, 2010)

I want mine made of unobtanium with grips made of wood from a tree in the Hundred Acre Wood. I realize this is a special order, but I am willing to wait.


----------



## Dub (Oct 23, 2010)

44mag on left.....357mag on right

Wonder if they make speedloaders for it yet


----------



## watermedic (Oct 23, 2010)

125 lbs of recoil. That will break you up.


----------



## Terry May (Oct 24, 2010)

When will they chamber the Desert Eagle in it?!?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 24, 2010)

Terry May said:


> When will they chamber the Desert Eagle in it?!?



That was my thought.  Get that nice shiny model.  That'd be a party.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 27, 2010)

Be  sweet in a  derringer


----------



## CAL (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonder which end of the gun would be the best to be on?
Guess I will have to stay with the "girlie"guns for now!


----------



## tsknmcn (Oct 27, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2010)

It'll be good as a brush gun... too weak for much more than that.


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 28, 2010)

You could put headlights on those bullets' meplat and the deer would stand there trapped in the light of their on coming doom!

Where can I find the reload data for that thing? I think I could build a heck of a snake round out of it. Of course, by the time you read this it might only serve to protect you from the common garter snake as everthing toughens up. Still it might sting 'em a little.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 30, 2010)

Dang it man, when are they gonna stop.  When they say BIG GAME, they ain't talking Deer, Hogs, and black Bear, they MUST be talking Elephants and all that big stuff
what don't grow around here, unless it is a run away
18 wheeler  I don't hink me wants wo put my
wrist and hand thru such agony either  This looks like one bad bullet  Now old watermedic may be able to handle it with is hard old head to prop on


----------



## EON (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll pass.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 1, 2010)

you know that about the same size as a 8 ga shell dont you ? a 8 ga is .830-850" diameter lol . maybe a super taurus judge can shoot 825 magnum and 8 ga shotgun .


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2010)

10gaugemeow said:


> maybe a super taurus judge can shoot 825 magnum and 8 ga shotgun .


 
Look for the new the Taurus Federal Judge, Supreme Judge or Judge, Jury & Executioner chambered in the brand new .825 G&S Online Magnum cartridge!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's just down right scary.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait on the 1.200 magnum, I think. No sense in just wounding deer. The 1.200 will kill them dead from transferred shock if you hit the ground, a rock, or a tree within a 6' radius of where the deer is standing. Should be some decent ballistics numbers finally when we get both bullet weight and powder charge up to a pound, especially if we can get some depleted uranium-based bullets. You might get away with hunting SC or FL deer with bullets and powder charges of less than a pound, but the ones around here are bigger and tougher.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

theres only few people i know of who could make a gun in this caliber .probably cost you about 6-10k for a bolt action . theres a guy in in florida . anzioironworks who makes 20mm rifles


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 3, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm just gonna wait on the 1.200 magnum, I think. No sense in just wounding deer. The 1.200 will kill them dead from transferred shock if you hit the ground, a rock, or a tree within a 6' radius of where the deer is standing. Should be some decent ballistics numbers finally when we get both bullet weight and powder charge up to a pound, especially if we can get some depleted uranium-based bullets. You might get away with hunting SC or FL deer with bullets and powder charges of less than a pound, but the ones around here are bigger and tougher.



1.200 magnum is gonna be awesome.  I heard S&W was coming out with an AirLite snubnose model that weighs just over 13 ounces unloaded.  Early rumors are that folks in Sasquatch and black panther country have been waiting for a strong handgun caliber in a small, lightweight package like this for a long time.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

if hornady will get behind and i think it will be a great classic hunting deer round like the 30-06, and the 480 ruger which was a big seller oh the 30 tc


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Dec 9, 2010)

why would you do that? i mean really is that neccessary


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Dec 20, 2010)

and I thought I was the only one hunting with a Howitzer...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I had been looking into squirrel hunting with handguns. I guess now I have found my new weapon of choice!


----------



## Fred_Duce (Feb 2, 2011)

So...I am thinking that this new load will become my go to gun for zombies, rhinosorosorses, and those Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- double headed copper mockesons. Y'all are cracking me up. My g/f just hit me and said it's time to go to bed. I have been laughing for fifteen min.


----------

